# Alton Towers....:-)



## 90353 (May 1, 2005)

We've just been down to Alton towers and the southern Peak, around Ashbourne.

I was chuntering before we went about the cheek of Alton towers to charge for car parking (3 quid), on top of the high admission price per person (28). I know I'm probably a scrooge...

However, on arrival we were directed to park with the minibuses, and I was pleasantly surprised to find that we did not have to pay for parking!

On a related note, although I didn't bother I noticed that in the council area fr Ashbourne, Matlock etc., you can purchase a 3 or 8 day pass for the car parks in the area for 8 or 15 pounds - well worth considering if anybody is heading to that neck of the woods. When we return I'lll be getting one. Luckly on the day we visited Matlock Bath none of the machines near the station were working, and we parked for nowt again.

Regards

Gary


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

hi, that is really good to know, we have been going up their for years, staying in bb, hotels, etc, once a van, but the last time or two they had started charging (we had seen motorhomes there before) so its good to know we can take our van now and not pay, thanks for the info!


----------



## 89411 (May 22, 2005)

hi - missed this one earlier

you don't happen to know if they allow overnight stopping in the car park 

we are planning going there in october - want to ride air! and the best ride ever nemesis


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I experienced the worst day of my life at Alton Towers whilst the kids probably their best. I sat there all day surrounded by wasps and duck sh*t listening to a load of ungrateful little brats screaming because they couldn't do this or that. As I have never been interested in finding out how much blood I can squeeze into my skull before it explodes, I have never felt the need to go on any of these rides. And the cost....!!!!


----------



## 90353 (May 1, 2005)

Don't know about overnight parking, but I'd assume no. There's a commercial site about 1.5 miles away - star caravan park. We stayed at Callow Top just outside Ashbourne, about 30 minutes drive away in a MH.

Lovely site - has it's own Pub and microbrewery. £14 per night for a MH, 2 parents and a child, and electric.

There's also quite a few CLs and CSs if you are in either of the big 2 clubs.

Gary


----------

